# my query



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi i am currently putting together a hometheatre setup comprising of emotiva t2 fronts and centre emotiva t2 as rears emotiva c2 as centre emotiva t2 as additional rears i will be using a denon 8500 reciever for dolby atmos dts x with a emotiva xpa2 amp as well as a emotiva a300 for adding additional power to the fronts and rear speakers a oppo 205 4k player blue jeans speaker cables and a regar planar 3 turntable blue node 2 streamer ps4 pro xbox one scorpion edition nvidia shield 500gb wii u my question is what would be the very best wide dispersion atmos dts x that would give me the very best over head movie effect sound bubble with sounding great authority overhead in ceiling speakers to use with this setup i currently have svs prime elevations speakers for atmos but i want in ceiling speakers that would be even better than these what do you suggest as the very best to use with this setup i was thinkg ever the klipsh cdt 8500 or the kef iq 200rr thx in ceiling speakers what would you recommend of the two or in your expert opions what to use for the best effect possible with setup i like hi octane all out action movies guns blazing movies and horror and fantasy films and love my heavy metal pop rave classical r&b music as well thanks


----------

